# Convertir celular en radiocomunicador, (walkie talkie)



## jjosegarcia (Ago 15, 2014)

Buenas tardes, soy el encargado de sistemas de una pequeña mina, en la cual hay antenas y repetidoras de frecuencia para radios de comunicación, en su mayoría kenwood, bueno yo y algunos otros usuarios ocupamos traer radio, mas no hay presupuesto para comprar, existe manera de convertir celulares modificandoles algo y que capten las frecuencias y canales de los radios y asi poder tener comunicación con ellos? ...


----------



## fen2006 (Ago 15, 2014)

seria buena idea... yo también quiero eso?


----------



## Scooter (Ago 15, 2014)

Si, la idea está de cine; lleva auricular, micrófono, antena, batería...
Pero no, no es posible las tecnologías difieren mucho y hoy en día está todo tan compacto que...


----------



## fen2006 (Ago 15, 2014)

con los tlf conectados en wifi puedes tener comunicacion.


----------



## Cdma System (Ago 15, 2014)

Hay algo que no entiendo:
necesitan los radios para una mina(cualquier mina produce mucho dinero), pero no hay presupuesto para comprar?
Para configurar un celular sólo para usar Internet y no pagar un técnico; una buena idea de lo que es telefonía tenés que tener, averiguar lo que necesitas y donde hay que ponerlo.
Imaginate convertir tú celular en radio, si fuera tan simple como es plantearlo, nadie estaría pagando por Crédito a las telefónicas  y todos tendríamos radio libre.


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 15, 2014)

hay una app para android que es gratuita y se parece al servicio de  nextel... Anda bien, siepre  cuando tengas un buen servicios de datos...  Si quieres hacer algo mas rebuscado, puedes adquirir (si los  encuentras) los viejos telefonos celulares analogicos NOKIA (5120 es el  mas comun y sus antesesores y desendientes, la gran mayoria funcionan  similar), y desde la pantalla de programacion ( para entrar en menu era  *3001#12345# ).
Dentro del menu de configuracion y progrmacion (mucho no me auerdo), puedes configurar la frecuancia de los canales y hacer escuchas hasta de conversaciones de telefonos imalambricos 
Pero la idea es que con un box, liberes el telefono por software asi puedes hacer algo mas qeu escuchar...
Para eso, si no mal recuerdo, entrabas en NAM 1 o 2 (hay que verlo por que hace tantos años de esto); verificas que NAM1u2 tiene que estar habilitado (enable)
pones un codigo nuevo de 5 digitos en "ID HOME SISTEM"
PUBLIC SISTEM (enable)
RESIDENCIAL SISTEM (enable)
PRIVATE SISTEM (enable)
y para guardar y salir de la configuracion, apagas y enciendes el tel...
Despues, desde psid (private sistem ID) - rsid (residencial sistem ID) en la seccion de servicios, podes hacer el escaner de frecuencias y ahi ya enlaza con el telefono inalambrico... De este modo, queda como canal abierto y puedes hablar como si fuera un mano ibres... coo consume bateria, volvesmos a entrar al menu, y configuramos la potencia de transmision y lo ponemos en baja... con eso ahorramos un poco de bateria...
Yo esto en su momento lo habia visto en un foro frances y lo puse a la practica por que en aquel momento tenia dos y realmente funciono... Lo que no me acuerdo como era para que los dos telefonos funcionaran entre si... seria cosa de revolver san google


----------



## fen2006 (Ago 15, 2014)

experimentador dijo:


> Para configurar un celular sólo para usar Internet y no pagar un técnico;



no hay que configurar nada... los BB tienen llamadas gratis con wifi... con la ultima actualizacion claro.


----------



## leouu155 (Dic 7, 2014)

si son smartphones pueden usar la app zello pero tienen que estar conectados a una red de datos como 3G, o wifi


----------



## Scooter (Dic 8, 2014)

Aplicaciones de voIP hay para aburrir, pero si tienes que llenar la mina de repetidores WiFi, no se si compensa.


----------

